# Not sure about brown sugar on ribs



## old smokey nj (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi all !!!

I've been reading a lot of threads that show using brown sugar, honey, and other sweet ingredients on ribs. My family doesn't really care for sweet, and prefers salty. But so many rubs and "foil" ingredients (apple juice, etc.) show these sweet ingredients. Are we missing something? It doesn't sound appetizing to me, and I am apprehensive about making a rack and no one liking them with the sweet ingredients. Any feedback?

Thanks!!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 9, 2016)

There are a number of commercial pork rubs that are not sweet.  I like Fiesta brand pork rub.  Usually can find it at walmart or the grocery store.  I use apple cider vinegar  rather than fruit juice when I foil. B


----------



## b-one (Apr 9, 2016)

Just use SPOG! Salt,pepper,onion and garlic tastes great on ribs. Cut your racks and half and try different combos till you find what you really like you maybe surprised!


----------



## derag2 (Apr 9, 2016)

I love honey and brown sugar on my ribs...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 10, 2016)

It is all to taste. KC Ribs are more sweet than Memphis Dry Ribs. Many recipes for rubs and foiling ingredients do contain at least some Sweet component but that is up to you what you use. Make your usual Rub and top half a Rack with Turbinado (Sugar in the Raw). This adds a bit of sweetness without going full blown Brown Sugar/Honey sweet...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2016)

Put whatever you like on your ribs.

They should suit your taste.

Like B-one says, just start with SPOG & go from there.

Al


----------



## slipaway (Apr 10, 2016)

As Al says - use whatever you think you will like. Keep notes and adjust in the future.

Having said that I would really recommend you try at least once with the brown sugar and honey. I have been foiling with that for quite a while and (unless you smother the meat in foil suace) it really isn't as sweet as it sounds. Is it sweet? Yes. But the combinatiion of any rub you use, the foil sauce and then any fiinishing sauce all contribute to the total rib flavor...........

Try it once and then you will know for sure whether you want to try it again...............

This forum will give you all different points of view and suggestions. They are meant for you to pick and choose what you want, or need.

I will be curious to hear how your ribs came out if you try the foil sauce of honey and brown sugar.....


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 10, 2016)

Sometimes you don't know what your going to like. I would try the brown sugar & honey.
At least you will know then.


----------



## magnum3672 (Apr 10, 2016)

I personally put garlic salt and pepper on my ribs for the smoking portion of the show and then when it's done I'll throw whatever sauce I like on em and grill them until the sauce is charred .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 10, 2016)

I will give another option. I find straight Brown Sugar and Honey too sweet. So I came up with my Foiling Juice recipe. It add the Flavors but can be adjusted for sweetness. Straight up it is sweet but adding Apple Cider Vinegar to taste balances the end result...JJ

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar (Recommended addition). Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.


----------



## old smokey nj (Apr 16, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> There are a number of commercial pork rubs that are not sweet.  I like Fiesta brand pork rub.  Usually can find it at walmart or the grocery store.  I use apple cider vinegar  rather than fruit juice when I foil. B


Thanks BDSkelly - I'll be looking for that rub on my next trip to Walmart!


----------



## old smokey nj (Apr 16, 2016)

b-one said:


> Just use SPOG! Salt,pepper,onion and garlic tastes great on ribs. Cut your racks and half and try different combos till you find what you really like you maybe surprised!





b-one said:


> Just use SPOG! Salt,pepper,onion and garlic tastes great on ribs. Cut your racks and half and try different combos till you find what you really like you maybe surprised!





Chef JimmyJ said:


> It is all to taste. KC Ribs are more sweet than Memphis Dry Ribs. Many recipes for rubs and foiling ingredients do contain at least some Sweet component but that is up to you what you use. Make your usual Rub and top half a Rack with Turbinado (Sugar in the Raw). This adds a bit of sweetness without going full blown Brown Sugar/Honey sweet...JJ





b-one said:


> Just use SPOG! Salt,pepper,onion and garlic tastes great on ribs. Cut your racks and half and try different combos till you find what you really like you maybe surprised!





SmokinAl said:


> Put whatever you like on your ribs.
> 
> They should suit your taste.
> 
> ...





b-one said:


> Just use SPOG! Salt,pepper,onion and garlic tastes great on ribs. Cut your racks and half and try different combos till you find what you really like you maybe surprised!





Slipaway said:


> As Al says - use whatever you think you will like. Keep notes and adjust in the future.
> 
> Having said that I would really recommend you try at least once with the brown sugar and honey. I have been foiling with that for quite a while and (unless you smother the meat in foil suace) it really isn't as sweet as it sounds. Is it sweet? Yes. But the combinatiion of any rub you use, the foil sauce and then any fiinishing sauce all contribute to the total rib flavor...........
> 
> ...





b-one said:


> Just use SPOG! Salt,pepper,onion and garlic tastes great on ribs. Cut your racks and half and try different combos till you find what you really like you maybe surprised!





hardcookin said:


> Sometimes you don't know what your going to like. I would try the brown sugar & honey.
> At least you will know then.


Thanks all - sorry for the late response - been away for a bit. I will try to experiment with the sweet, but like you all suggested, I'll start off slow.


----------



## old smokey nj (Apr 16, 2016)

Magnum3672 said:


> I personally put garlic salt and pepper on my ribs for the smoking portion of the show and then when it's done I'll throw whatever sauce I like on em and grill them until the sauce is charred .


This sounds right up my alley Magnum. Maybe something a bit sweet after the smoking portion. So many people are suggesting trying a little sweet, I'm definitely going to try!


----------



## old smokey nj (Apr 16, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I will give another option. I find straight Brown Sugar and Honey too sweet. So I came up with my Foiling Juice recipe. It add the Flavors but can be adjusted for sweetness. Straight up it is sweet but adding Apple Cider Vinegar to taste balances the end result...JJ
> 
> *Foiling Juice*
> 
> ...


Hi Chef Jimmy J - Even though this seems like it will be sweet, this is the recipe I'm going to try on my next rack. I like the "Optional" ingredients, and I will try this to ease into the "Sweet Side" I'm so apprehensive about!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks to ALL for getting back to me on this. And now, I'm getting ready to put a Pork Butt into my MSE40. Happy Smoking!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2016)

It was mentioned already, but it's really a matter of taste.

Mrs Bear & I both like a little sweet on our Pork, but not on our Beef.

Our Beef never gets any rub on it other than Worcestershire, CBP, Onion Powder & Garlic Powder. We don't like to hide the natural Beef Flavor.

Our Son doesn't like Sweet on any kind of meat.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2016)

Old Smokey NJ said:


> Hi Chef Jimmy J - Even though this seems like it will be sweet, this is the recipe I'm going to try on my next rack. I like the "Optional" ingredients, and I will try this to ease into the "Sweet Side" I'm so apprehensive about!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember...You are the Boss! You can reduce the Sweetner to 2Tbs and increase the Apple Cider Vinegar to 1/4 Cup or more. Nothing wrong with a Sweet/Sour balance. I have used this catering and adjusted according to the customers taste...JJ


----------



## idahopz (Apr 16, 2016)

By no means am I an expert, but it looks like there is excellent advice in this thread.  I personally do not like sweet in my ribs, but a friend convinced me to try brown sugar, butter, and honey when I foil the ribs.  I was skeptical, but did it anyway and was pleasantly surprised - I expected the meat to be overwhelmingly sweet because of the honey, but instead found only a hint of perfect sweetness. The salt and spice in the initial rub was the star of the show (I use a no sugar rub overnight in the fridge).


----------



## walleyeye (May 8, 2016)

We have done ribs foiled with apple sauce, brown sugar, honey and batter and to be honest I wasn't sure about all that either but the end result was some of the best ribs I've ever had. Soft, moist and tender but not too sweet at all. In fact I'd say we could barely taste the sweetness at all. 


Sent from my Grizzly 700 somewhere in the Canadian wilderness.


----------

